# is she?



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

My wife has been out virtually every weekend with her mates since christmas

its not unusual that she goes out but its unusual that its that regular

she has also done a few late nights at work, again much more reguilar than usual

Also she is being very nice to me at the minute and we even had sex the other day

should i be worried?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I would be...But thats just me...  ...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

do u have trust issue ? history ?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mate she could just be happy. iv got an inkling at what your getting at but can u actually see that happening?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

no history

all fine as far as i know


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes mate,

my bet is she is being hammered every day in work by her boss and goes to meet him at weekends.

The reason why your getting it every other day is because she has fantasies of her boss in the evening so lets you pump her while she shuts her eyes and thinks of him.

Let me guess? She prefer it doggy??

Because she want to magine him behind her and not you.

Sorry to break it to you though.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Tricky one...

Maybe you should just ask her, and ask her for complete honesty. Don't go in all guns blazing - might make the situation worse (if there even is a situation).

Could be a reasonable explanation...


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

On a serious note mate... they are all the signs of her playing about with someone...even the sex life bit, somethings spiced it up. Sit her down mate and ask her outright as she may not have done anything YET so you could sort out what may be wrong. Or I could be way off the mark and it could be nothing


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

id stick money on itthat shes at it .people just dont change overnight .Ask her straight to her face and if youve been with her long enough ,you should be able to tell there and then if shes lying


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

gym rat said:


> mate she could just be happy. iv got an inkling at what your getting at but can u actually see that happening?


nah probly not

its a bit weird tho


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> Yes mate,
> 
> my bet is she is being hammered every day in work by her boss and goes to meet him at weekends.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

we did do it doggy, and i even tried to move her and she didnt want to


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

When she gets in tonight jump to conclusions and knoch the fcuk out of her, this will make you feel good and teach her a lesson.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

GHS said:


> Yes mate,
> 
> my bet is she is being hammered every day in work by her boss and goes to meet him at weekends.
> 
> ...


Always there with a shoulder to cry on eh :confused1: ?

Might be, might not be Eric - talk to her


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

ARNIE said:


> When she gets in tonight jump to conclusions and knoch the fcuk out of her, this will make you feel good and teach her a lesson.


LOL,


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I bet you're on cycle.

Go out too with your freinds and see if she'll agree to meet up with you later on?

But, the smart money is with GHS. Ow and bag up when shagging just in case.

Ow and don't forget, 3 days for the other man's muck to clear out from her bojangles, euw, you need to clear yourself.

Yep, we're gits on here.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

erics44 said:


> My wife has been out virtually every weekend with her mates since christmas
> 
> its not unusual that she goes out but its unusual that its that regular
> 
> ...


Yes mate I reckon she's having the dreaded affair. Has she been making an extra effort with her appearance for no reason at all? Is her mobile always by her side? Are her friends covering for her? Are her friends your friends to? Is she showering or going in the bath when she comes back in?

I've been there mate I've seen the signs, I'm sorry to be the person who brings the bad news but with what you've said I reckon she's upto no good.

Keep ya chin up mate

Nidge


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

ARNIE said:


> When she gets in tonight jump to conclusions and knoch the fcuk out of her, this will make you feel good and teach her a lesson.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Miby go out with your mates one weekend shes out but not tell her and see for yourself whats happning :thumb:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Man this is going to sound abit strage ,but does it not turn you on thinking that shes getting tanked by someone else .


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

GHS said:


> Yes mate,
> 
> my bet is she is being hammered every day in work by her boss and goes to meet him at weekends.
> 
> ...


THATS HARSH man come on :cool2:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

erics44 said:


> :lol:
> 
> we did do it doggy, and i even tried to move her and she didnt want to


 I speak sense mate.

She's proberly got his todger up her as we type...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

ARNIE said:


> When she gets in tonight jump to conclusions and knoch the fcuk out of her, this will make you feel good and teach her a lesson.


And make sure to stick it up her 4ss dry


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

cultivator said:


> Man this is going to sound abit strage ,but does it not turn you on thinking that shes getting tanked by someone else .


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Man this is going to sound abit strage ,but does it not turn you on thinking that shes getting tanked by someone else .


awe man, why am i turned on by it? can you explain it?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

erics44 said:


> My wife has been out virtually every weekend with her mates since christmas
> 
> its not unusual that she goes out but its unusual that its that regular
> 
> ...


Well that proves it then, married and having sex, whatever next, they'll be selling food in supermarkets next, you watch.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

cultivator said:


> And make sure to stick it up her 4ss dry


 you are a gentleman.... :lol:


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

It's hard to tell...just to be on the safe side, I'd give her a good beating, if she's not doing it, it will prevent her from doing it in the future :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ffs ...hope you didnt post for the reassurance anyway Eric

...wait till [a] you have proof * she admits it when you ask her *

*
*

*
Listening to these posts will not improve your mood, merely incense you further *

*
*

*
Falsely accusing her of cheating on you because she fancied a bit of doggy last night will do nowt for your relationship*


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

these sort of threads remind me never to post anythin remotely serious on this forum :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Go and suprise her at work today with some flowers or something.

Guarentee she won't be happy to see you and her boss will be very snotty.

Thats if she is even where she says she is.

Prob at his appartment now to be honest so could be a wasted journey and £4.99 on the flowers...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> Go and suprise her at work today with some flowers or something.
> 
> Guarentee she won't be happy to see you and her boss will be very snotty.
> 
> ...


No wait untill shes doing overtime


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

GHS said:


> Go and suprise her at work today with some flowers or something.
> 
> Guarentee she won't be happy to see you and her boss will be very snotty.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: you are a barstteward :lol:

Answer my question please OP, are you on Gear? I bet you are!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

erics44 said:


> awe man, why am i turned on by it? can you explain it?


Some people get turned on about this sort of thing , if you ask me i do .Just as long as its nobody i know .


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Ive been with the wife 16 years and never had here ask for doggy style!

Must be my 18 incher????

this is a true story(apart from the 18 incher part)


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ARNIE said:


> Ive been with the wife 16 years and never had here ask for doggy style!
> 
> Must be my 18 incher????
> 
> this is a true story(apart from the 18 incher part)


 :lol:

funny dude but youve never shagged your wife doggy style in 16 years?


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

erics44 said:


> My wife has been out virtually every weekend with her mates since christmas
> 
> its not unusual that she goes out but its unusual that its that regular
> 
> ...


Yes!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

You say since xmas? My bet is she got pumped by him at works xmas do and been gagging for his cumberland ever since.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Can i see a pic of your wife and ill tell you if shes cheating .I can tell if preople are at it just by looking at them


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I advise you look at jem's advice and then never return to this thread otherwise you will soon be a shivering reck in the corner of your room picturing these dirty terrible things being mentioned :lol:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> View attachment 37544


 :lol: :lol: :lol: reps for that i spat me tea out :lol:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

eric, why not try catch her out. Then if your wrong you you dont look like a right [email protected].


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Can i see a pic of your wife and ill tell you if shes cheating .I can tell if preople are at it just by looking at them


i cant send you a pic, youd give her one tho even if you was a bit choosey


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> I advise you look at jem's advice and then never return to this thread otherwise you will soon be a shivering reck in the corner of your room picturing these dirty terrible things being mentioned :lol:


Or he could be sitting with a stiff boner on with slabers driping from his mouth


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

erics44 said:


> :lol:
> 
> funny dude but youve never shagged your wife doggy style in 16 years?


 sure! but she never come home from work and asked for it???????????


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Jem said:


> Falsely accusing her of cheating on you because she fancied a bit of doggy last night will do nowt for your relationship


 :lol: funny


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

If your serious and this post isnt a jokey type them dfidnt mean to offend mate!

But i would say you need to sit her down and talk to here about your worries and the fact she has been out more than usual,

Try to keep calm and say that your just worried that you might be growing apart and you wouldnt want that..... hopefully she will set your mind at ease and just be getting some stress out of her system by seeing freinds a bit more?

At the end of the day though just because she does more over time at work and goes out a little more, plus she seems to be being nicer to you doesnt make her guilty of anything unsavory.

Tell her how your feeling mate and see what happens!

Good luck pal.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Or he could be sitting with a stiff boner on with slabers driping from his mouth


Also a possibility...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Eric, you're on cycle I bet, as I keep asking, it does affect the brain matey. Loads of people I know, myself included get these thoughts into their heads on cycle, because you're constantly looking for it. It's on your mind 24/7 so you think because you aren't getting it off her/ are looking elsewhere, so is she. Just ask her. Sort your head out. But until you're sure, no oral!!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

BillC said:


> Eric, you're on cycle I bet, as I keep asking, it does affect the brain matey. Loads of people I know, myself included get these thoughts into their heads on cycle, because you're constantly looking for it. It's on your mind 24/7 so you think because you aren't getting it off her/ are looking elsewhere, so is she. Just ask her. Sort your head out. But until you're sure, no oral!!


 I like the no oral bit PMSL

but for him or her:lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Falsely accusing her of cheating on you because she fancied a bit of doggy last night will do nowt for your relationship


It is a pretty conclusive* sign though?

*by conclusive I actually mean completely inconclusive


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree with billc are you on tren by any chance?


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm kinda in the same (ish) boat bud.

My fiance has had a face like a well skelped ar$e for ages now. She was never the most feisty girl, but she certainly aint up for the pumpin now!!

I work sh!tty shifts. So i can be off all week when she's working then out for 12hrs at the weekend, or be back shift, like, wed through to tuesday so she's in bed when i get home so dont see her for a week really.

I've supported her finantially and emotionaly through her last year at uni and through a long 4year PHD. Paid for everything. So from being a skint student she now has a nice new 3 bed house to live in, a brand new car to drive..... all through me grafting my ass off.

Now she's got her doctorate she cant find a job and is working as a temp.

She never really goes out drinking etc, so i'm sure she's not getting humped.

But almost every night when she gets in she gets a text. After a few weeks i joked about saying "for fuk sake, you've only just left him at the office, is that him asking of your home already" and laughed it off but my spidey scenses perked up.

Then i noticed she doesn't leve her phone lying about.

Then the other morning i woke up at 5am and she was lying tapping away on her phone. Listened and it went on for 2 mins then i went "what you doing?". She said she was putting her alarm off. Hmmmmm. Dont take that long to put an alarm off.

Asked her about it really cool in the passing and she got her back up and said she was deleting texts coz she couldn't sleep.

Could all be innocent and she might just be a crabbit cow. But i'm watching now....... oh yeah.... i'm onto her. Kinda getting off on the detective work but really dont want to find anything.

Infact..... she's the one who stopped me selling up and going to the states 7 years ago so if i do find anything i'm tucking my dog under my arm and we're off to Texas baby!!!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry Erics, couldn't help it, she threw herself at me, if its any consolation I only fvcked

her a55 mate, couldn't make myself touch the Rat or look at the boat race:thumb:

I won't do it again mate, promise:thumbup1:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i dont think she is having an affair

the thread was jokey really

i probly sound like a [email protected] now

sorry


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Sorry Erics, couldn't help it, she threw herself at me, if its any consolation I only fvcked
> 
> her a55 mate, couldn't make myself touch the Rat or look at the boat race:thumb:
> 
> I won't do it again mate, promise:thumbup1:


she told me about that

said you was rubbish and you had a weird nob, like really skinny with a big swell end


----------



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

yep you do sound liek a ****!

kawikid cant you wake up in the night and check her phone!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

kawikid said:


> I'm kinda in the same (ish) boat bud.
> 
> My fiance has had a face like a well skelped ar$e for ages now. She was never the most feisty girl, but she certainly aint up for the pumpin now!!
> 
> ...


dude i would just take her phone off her and read it lol sounds a bit suspect to me like.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

erics44 said:


> i dont think she is having an affair
> 
> the thread was jokey really
> 
> ...


 jeez and i pulled out all my relate skills:cursing:

but i still prefer the beating part:lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ARNIE said:


> jeez and i pulled out all my relate skills:cursing:
> 
> but i still prefer the beating part:lol:


you did well, id of repped you if i repped but i dont

it wasnt all lies tho, all those things are happening even the sex

and it was doggy style


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

uklad09 said:


> yep you do sound liek a ****!
> 
> kawikid cant you wake up in the night and check her phone!


Aha!!! She keeps it on the floor on her side of the bed, so it would be sus if if touched it.

Suppose i could slide out and snipe under the bed and nab it on the fly. Like a ninja. :laugh:

Naaaa. Joking aside, i'm not a jelous or suspicious guy. But these wee silly things that happened has pricked my ears up a bit so i'll be a bit more switched on to anything else that happens.

I doubt i'd check her phone. Dont think there's enough glaring evidence to do that. Checking the phone would be just to confirm it at the very end.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

kawikid said:


> Aha!!! She keeps it on the floor on her side of the bed, so it would be sus if if touched it.
> 
> Suppose i could slide out and snipe under the bed and nab it on the fly. Like a ninja. :laugh:
> 
> ...


well what has she got to hide on the phone? Also why lie to you when you asked her what she was doing when you woke up

it might be nothing but there is something she does not want you to know/read


----------



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah my miss does the same! on the floor on her side of the bed! Got to be done then at least you can move on.

or play her game get somebody to text her from an unknown number and you will know its coming. It would have to be naughty but then you could demand to see it or everything is over and hopefully you will find out either way!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok Check 1...When she gets home and in bed with you - Jack 2 fingers up her clunger and smell/feel them for a load of splooge- might want to check her bum at the same time with the thumb (you'll probably want a lick too), even if the crafty slut was using a johhny she'll be wringing wet still.

Check 2, if check one is positive. Boot her hole and walk


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> well what has she got to hide on the phone? Also why lie to you when you asked her what she was doing when you woke up
> 
> it might be nothing but there is something she does not want you to know/read


Hmmmmm. She said she was switching the alarm off AND deleting texts, But she didn't say about the texts coz it was 5 am and she couldnt be ar$ed getting into a conversation.

Fair enough i think.

She takes he phone into the bathroom with her to shower etc but said it's just so she can check the time.

Fair enough again i think.

I'm prob too laid back for this stuff. But the way i see it is if i give her enough rope she'll hang herself. If she's gonna break the trust/bond then there's no point in me throwing myself about over it.

I'll let her carry on, but keep my ears up, eventually she'd get too lax and slip up. If she is up to something then the damage is already done, so prob be better to let it run and then come to an end rather than nip it in the bud too early and carry on with something that's not meant to be.

Shouldn't have posted now. I wasn't that bothered about it, but now you guys are making me think. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

uklad09 said:


> or play her game get somebody to text her from an unknown number and you will know its coming. It would have to be naughty but then you could demand to see it or everything is over and hopefully you will find out either way!


Oooooohhhh.. you sneaky ba$tard.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

If shes going out all the time and working later at work regular and this isnt normal then I'd put money on that shes playing away with another woman or man, specialy if you dont get much sex off her and now shes putting across, and also if shes been nicer than usual,check her pay slip at the end of the month see how much over time shes done.If I was that bothered I d ask you should be able to tell if shes lieing.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> well what has she got to hide on the phone? Also why lie to you when you asked her what she was doing when you woke up
> 
> it might be nothing but there is something she does not want you to know/read


I agree with that.....

I think you can tell alot about someone by how they are with their phone....im happy to leave mine out, and for my fella to answer it if he wants cos I havent got anything to hide....but some people do have something to hide and guard it with their life, have passwords on it, always on silent etc etc....

I find this topic interesting cos Im in the process of starting a honeytrap business and lots of the signs of partners playing away is originally found out because of the 'mobile phone'!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Jojo 007 said:


> I agree with that.....
> 
> I think you can tell alot about someone by how they are with their phone....im happy to leave mine out, and for my fella to answer it if he wants cos I havent got anything to hide....but some people do have something to hide and guard it with their life, have passwords on it, always on silent etc etc....
> 
> I find this topic interesting cos Im in the process of starting a honeytrap business and lots of the signs of partners playing away is originally found out because of the 'mobile phone'!!!


mines on silent all the time though but i get work calls on my personal line and people dont care what time it is when they ring. plus theres nothing worse than being out and a phone blowing up but i see your point


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Just ask her. You'll be able to tell if she's lying.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> mines on silent all the time though but i get work calls on my personal line and people dont care what time it is when they ring. plus theres nothing worse than being out and a phone blowing up but i see your point


yea course there are some reasons for that like work...., but normally a sign of 'playing away' is a multitude of things together like phone on silent, always hidden or right next to person, secretly texting, preferring to not answer or talk with people when others around etc etc

not that im a naturally suspicious person though  :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I keep my phone texts on silent because I get updates and messages from Bebo and facebook alot and I can't be bothered hearing the text noise. I also keep my phone beside me most of the time and usually take it into the bathroom when I am in the bath or shower to listen to my music on it....

And I'm not cheating...:eek:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I keep my phone texts on silent because I get updates and messages from Bebo and facebook alot and I can't be bothered hearing the text noise. I also keep my phone beside me most of the time and usually take it into the bathroom when I am in the bath or shower to listen to my music on it....
> 
> And I'm not cheating...:eek:


ha i keep mine on silent too sometimes, mainly cos of fb alerts and it annoys the fella, :lol: I just think that if a multitude of things have changed with your partner (suddenly working late all the time, out every weekend alone etc)and your a tad suspicious of something going on, and they are also being very secretive about their phone, for me i would worry...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Jojo 007 said:


> ha i keep mine on silent too sometimes, mainly cos of fb alerts and it annoys the fella, :lol: I just think that if a multitude of things have changed with your partner *(suddenly working late all the time, out every weekend alone etc)*and your a tad suspicious of something going on, and they are also being very secretive about their phone, for me i would worry...


 :confused1: thats me although i am a dj so im out ALOT


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Apparently there are many reasons for either men or women to have affairs but one of the biggest reasons women do is for good communication.......missing from their relationship.

Do you still get on weel? Close? Intimate away from sex? Talkative? Plan for a future together?

Good old men usually do it because there's a nooky drought


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Ok Check 1...When she gets home and in bed with you - Jack 2 fingers up her clunger and smell/feel them for a load of splooge- might want to check her bum at the same time with the thumb (you'll probably want a lick too), even if the crafty slut was using a johhny she'll be wringing wet still.
> 
> Check 2, if check one is positive. Boot her hole and walk


Ha ha ha fcukin class. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Right..... you fukers have got me suspicious.

Just went against my own feelings and checked her phone.............

All erased. No outbox messages, no call records. The only inbox texts are old messages from me etc. Even the texts i sent today are erased.

Right onto stage two...... checked the contacts. There's no contacts i dont recognise. Even looked at the taxi number, hairdresser, topshop etc to see if it was a mobile number in disguise. All fine.

Again.... one thing arouses suspition...... another shows it's all innocent. Just like all the examples. I suppose you can make anything fit the story you want. She surely would have the new jockey's number saved if there was one.

As i said earlier. I'll let it run and ignore it. Prob just coincedence all these little incidents have happened.

Feel like a right cvnt now for doing that. Never done it to any girl, post on here, get paranoid, and go and do something daft. Damit UKM!!!! hahaha


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

kawikid said:


> Right..... you fukers have got me suspicious.
> 
> Just went against my own feelings and checked her phone.............
> 
> ...


If i had someone on the side mate i'd put the name under a mans name just in case,only saying like:lol:

Does seem rather dodgy all traces of calls and messages deleted,could be innocent though.

On your side mate and detective work is fun:lol:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

kawikid said:


> Right..... you fukers have got me suspicious.
> 
> Just went against my own feelings and checked her phone.............
> 
> ...


Personally i think a couple should be totally open with their phones, me and my ex were, she could use my phone anytime and i could with hers and it worked fine. If she's nothing to hide she wont mind you seeing her phone - imo.

Hope its good news for you though :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Spike her with Rhoypnol before she's about to go out, when she's passed out check her phone 

Play on the PS3 and when she wakes up just say she felt tired so went for a nap. She wont have a clue.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

kawikid said:


> Right..... you fukers have got me suspicious.
> 
> Just went against my own feelings and checked her phone.............
> 
> ...


she could know the number but not have it saved so even if you did clock it she could lie and say its an unknown number. just another thought lol

to be fair mate you done nothing wrong really and if it was the other way around she would do the same


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kawikid said:


> Right..... you fukers have got me suspicious.
> 
> Just went against my own feelings and checked her phone.............
> 
> ...


why would their be no messages at all and no call records.

this would be a flashing light for me straight away. unfortunatly now you have checked its a downward spiral.

My opinion is cheat on her quick then even if she is cheating atleast you are as well :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I have nothing to hide on my phone but i just dont like her looking throught it??

Anyone else like that?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Its all goes down hill once you check her phone bro...

Guarentee you won't be together in 3 months.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

cultivator said:


> Man this is going to sound abit strage ,but does it not turn you on thinking that shes getting tanked by someone else .


hell yeah it does! i love fantasizing about that ****! REPS


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

GHS said:


> I speak sense mate.
> 
> She's proberly got his todger up her as we type...


 ha ha yeah and someone hanging out of her **** pipe as well :thumb:


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

Dan said:


> I have nothing to hide on my phone but i just dont like her looking throught it??
> 
> Anyone else like that?


not me even the kids use my phone the wifes the same I use hers ect but I supose its down to how you use your phone I for instance have kylie manogues number also katie price and peter andre even prince edward and madonna.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

erics44 said:


> My wife has been out virtually every weekend with her mates since christmas
> 
> its not unusual that she goes out but its unusual that its that regular
> 
> ...


Yes mate , She's met someone better then you is because of that is happy, your getting sex becuase she is horny thinking about him , fri comes and she's of out to meet him,

enjoy. :lol:


----------



## kanye1 (Nov 7, 2007)

if she is knock her the **** out


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I'm sure she wouldn't be so stupid as to delete everything?

Wouldn't she have just get rid of the dodgy ones?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

kawikid said:


> Right..... you fukers have got me suspicious.
> 
> Just went against my own feelings and checked her phone.............
> 
> ...


Who does that PMSL

Red flag


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

This thread is awesome!!!!!

The best part is that some of you let your Mrs go out by them selves! Sure maybe with a couple of female friends with lists and times where they will be at all times once in a blue moon but just "heading out honey will be back some time in the early hours" PMSL no thanks!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Very sus mate...

If i was in your shoes, I would have got one of my mates to call her withholding number and tell her she'd better stop seeing the other guy or they'll grass up and see what her response is.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

mate hire a secret spy to follow her around lol

but seriously you could just be pariond about it all.

me personaly if i was that deperate to know id check her mobile, or even find out what club she is going to then turn up and see if shes there


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> mate hire a secret spy to follow her around lol
> 
> but seriously you could just be pariond about it all.
> 
> me personaly if i was that deperate to know id check her mobile, or even find out what club she is going to then turn up and see if shes there


i could be one of those people you hire to come on to her and see if she will sleep with me, hows £100 sound mate (just kidding) :thumb:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

tracker sim card!!!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Lois_Lane said:


> This thread is awesome!!!!!
> 
> The best part is that some of you let your Mrs go out by them selves! Sure maybe with a couple of female friends with lists and times where they will be at all times once in a blue moon but just "heading out honey will be back some time in the early hours" PMSL no thanks!


x2, not for me either thanks!! :confused1:

Although I think people will take issue with the term "let your Mrs"... after all, she isn't property, and if she's going to cheat, she'll cheat whether you "let" her out or not

But I completely agree with the sentiments... I can't say I'd be happy in a committed relationship where I'm off to bed not knowing where Mrs Big is or who she's with. In fact, I've ended relationships that have gone on for time with the other person still wanting to go out doing the "single" thing just cos that isnt how i roll

Call me insecure, but anything like that and I'd be assuming the worst personally


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

maybe she's joined a chess league

a naked chess league


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

jw007 said:


> Who does that PMSL
> 
> Red flag


Actually I do or else my phone gets clogged with messages. I only keep messages that are sentimental...

But...I don't erase my call register...no need.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big said:


> x2, not for me either thanks!! :confused1:
> 
> Although I think people will take issue with the term "let your Mrs"... after all, she isn't property, and if she's going to cheat, she'll cheat whether you "let" her out or not
> 
> ...


True.

What i should have said is "let her" as in as per the unspoken rules that we established a long time ago. It goes both ways i don't just get up in the evening and head out without giving any sort of clue to what is going on. In that case she would not let me, if you follow my train of thought.

It's not supposed to be a male over female issue....

People go to nightclubs and bars for 2 reasons....

1 to hook up with other people

2 to get drunk act stupid and flirt with other people

A female...hell even a male can't go to a club with out getting physically touched up (happened to both me and my wife when we went out last night which i may add is not a lot of fun when you don't drink lol) and i am not overly fond of other men touching up my wife or flirting with her (obviously baring in mind it goes both ways).


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

I used to be insecure until I broke up with the girl who had my baygirl. Than I relized I would have been better off not carring. At least I would be able to be with my little girl. The only TRUE LOVE of my life. Now I have been with so many women that its all the same to me. She F**** up I will just move on to the next.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

davetherave said:


> maybe she's joined a chess league
> 
> a naked chess league


true say, nothing like the thought of ya missus avin a good old game of chess in the early hours of saturday morning, that and a game of backgammon, or should i say backdoorgammon


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Eric first impression is yes she is and i'm speaking from experience here. Your OP is roughly how my relationship of 5 years went for that last few months. I was even told the lad in question was gay and not to worry, after I saw a cosy pic of them from a night out. I'll never trust another woman 100% again 

I would talk to her about it, just say to her that if she is seeing someone else it's best for both if you know so ye can sort something out.

You have three options then as i see it.

1. Move on. It's really not as bad as it might seem. The grass might even be greener on the other side. :bounce:

2. Stay and have your fun for a bit too and work on whats wrong.

3. See the light. Stay for a bit, get her to grovel, have some revenge and then dump her. Then see no.1:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

kawikid said:


> Right..... you fukers have got me suspicious.
> 
> Just went against my own feelings and checked her phone.............
> 
> ...


I rarely store random texts, but why delete the call records to? Sounds dodgy to me mate. Unless she has some kind of OCD, I'd say she's deffo hiding something.

You should get one of those SimCard readers/software off ebay - Just plug the reader into a USB port and boom, you've got hundreds of messages/call records that have been deleted months ago.

Besides, if she turns out to be innocent, what have you really lost? Bar a few quid and your morals etc.. Short price to pay :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i delete messages from women as sony ericcssons let you do this really easily, i have nothing to hide and the other half has been told if she goes through my phone, and vice versa its over

kind of works out, she could be texting anyone, i could be texting anyone, neither asks


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i delete messages from women as sony ericcssons let you do this really easily, i have nothing to hide and the other half has been told if she goes through my phone, and vice versa its over
> 
> kind of works out, she could be texting anyone, i could be texting anyone, neither asks


i think thats a bit fked up tbh,almost tempting fate.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

kawikid said:


> Hmmmmm. She said she was switching the alarm off AND deleting texts, But she didn't say about the texts coz it was 5 am and she couldnt be ar$ed getting into a conversation.
> 
> Fair enough i think.
> 
> ...


This might sound harsh but id just snatch phone out of her and check it. There is one main reason. I have read all you have said and its classic signs. There is only one reason for her to be so protective about her phone and that is there is things on there she dont want you to see. Id bet a lot on fact there is somat dodgy going on. It dont mean she messing about but she could be exchanging txs bla bla with someone. If your wrong then your gonna look like a fool but its worth it for peace of mind. A lot of grovelling will make up for it. I swear she is carrying her phone round for one reasson. If she takes it everywere, like even if she gets up to get a drink in kitchen or whatever then its a defo. If she has ever left her phone on arm of chair or somat and come back in to pick it up then its final nail in coffin. Ill admit i was seeing someone i shouldnt have been very recent and she kept all the txs we sent from last 3 month and her bloke snatched phone off her and read them all. She used to sleep with her phone and take it everywere and he took a risk and it paid off simple. I hope im wrong but sounds dodgy to me.



RedKola said:


> I keep my phone texts on silent because I get updates and messages from Bebo and facebook alot and I can't be bothered hearing the text noise. I also keep my phone beside me most of the time and usually take it into the bathroom when I am in the bath or shower to listen to my music on it....
> 
> And I'm not cheating...:eek:


I understand what you mean BUT i bet you dont make a effort to take it everywere?? If you were all sat in room and u needed to nip to toilet and your phone was arm of chair would u go out of your way to take phone? Everyone forgets to pick there phone up at some point, would yuou come back to get it if u left room already? if she is making a effort to take it everywere then its dodgy and its a fact. Ive been there i know. Ive been the one carrying my phone round. My ex ended up asking me if i wanted some string so i could tie it to my wrist ffs. I think its a real sign tbh and if my missus was carrying phone everywere and makin a effort to keep it from me and i caught her messin with it at 5 in morning id be snatching it off her  But then i no longer have a missus so all that head fuk aint my concern no more.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Ok Check 1...When she gets home and in bed with you - Jack 2 fingers up her clunger and smell/feel them for a load of splooge- might want to check her bum at the same time with the thumb (you'll probably want a lick too), even if the crafty slut was using a johhny she'll be wringing wet still.
> 
> Check 2, if check one is positive. Boot her hole and walk


Ha ha RAOFL Muriel


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> X2 me and the missus open each others mail, read each others phones, emails etc.
> 
> *If they are gonna cheat they will find a way regardless*. Only thing that is really difficult is admitting why they felt the need to:lol:


Thats bollox

If you let her go on a works holiday with 10 super buff dudes "cause you trust her" and they getting p1ssed every nite, then something is bound to happen, even if she had never in past considered it

If you suggest that it might not be approriate behaviour then it would not have happened


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

so to summarise what works for some people doesnt work for others

much like the gym 

the main point i was trying to make earlier was that once the trust has gone there is never any turning back, i work the doors and she trusts me if i decide to start being a di*k

alternatively i believe that she is doing what she says she is doing tonight, i dont need to start digging as that would mean the trust had gone


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

davetherave said:


> so to summarise what works for some people doesnt work for others


Na, not letting your missus run about on wild night outs works for most.

Don't give a toss about how the word 'let' is interpreted either - I've met more than a few of the one's that were 'let' to run wild and their fella was the last thing on their mind, I can assure you that.

Not tarring all women with the same brush though, not like the girls here spend most of their day conversing with half naked men on the board and via PM, oh' wait....... :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Archaic said:


> Na, not letting your missus run about on wild night outs works for most.
> 
> Don't give a toss about how the word 'let' is interpreted either - I've met more than a few of the one's that were 'let' to run wild and their fella was the last thing on their mind, I can assure you that.
> 
> Not tarring all women with the same brush though, not like the girls here spend most of their day conversing with half naked men on the board and via PM, oh' wait....... :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Deleting call records, all msgs deleted, bit sus to me mate. If it was me i wouldn't ask her because if she's cheating i doubt she will admit it. Keep an eye on things and if ya find out shes f*cking about behind ya back tie her up and make her watch as you beat her bit on the side into an inch of his life! Then f*ck her off and get a misses who will be loyal to you. Hope all goes well. Good luck bro!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

watch from 2.30 to 3 min. just about sums it all up..


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

erics44 said:


> :lol:
> 
> we did do it doggy, and i even tried to move her and she didnt want to


i once was doing it doggy with missus , she asked do you wana switch , i said why whats on the other channel...


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

gotta love GHS, is like brolove!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Archaic said:


> Na, not letting your missus run about on wild night outs works for most.
> 
> Don't give a toss about how the word 'let' is interpreted either - I've met more than a few of the one's that were 'let' to run wild and their fella was the last thing on their mind, I can assure you that.
> 
> Not tarring all women with the same brush though, *not like the girls here* *spend most of their day conversing with half naked men on the board and via PM, oh' wait.......* :lol:


Do we really ? Name and shame them then....who are all these wanton hussies?

Women are entitled to speak to men you know - this isnt a freemasons lodge. Your username is apt - well done you! :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

go to where she works and give her boss the beating of his life.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jem said:


> Do we really ? Name and shame them then....who are all these wanton hussies?
> 
> Women are entitled to speak to men you know - this isnt a freemasons lodge. Your username is apt - well done you! :whistling:


sense of humour failure :confused1:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Girls go through a "finding" stage where everything is just spat out and tipped on its head. My ex (of 4 years) was talking about marage, kids and buying a house around Aug last year.

Then around christmas she wanted to break up because she "didn't know who she is." As much as I wanted to rip her eyeballs out for being a selfish cnut it got me thinking that alot of my mates long term relationships with girls around the ages of 20-23 have ended the same way, them wanting to be single and probably wanting a black 14 incher shoved in every hole.

Sometimes I wish I could get in a "relationship" and not get emotionally attached, much easier that way.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> sense of humour failure :confused1:


LOL :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: Moi :innocent:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Jem said:


> Do we really ? Name and shame them then....who are all these wanton hussies?
> 
> Women are entitled to speak to men you know - this isnt a freemasons lodge. Your username is apt - well done you! :whistling:


I think it was exuberantly obvious there was tongue in cheek humour in the post you quoted me.

Also, Archaic has many meanings, you narrow-mindedly chose one. Doesn't surprise me though, given your perceived approach/outlook on life/relationships in general. Haven't read many of your posts, but there is a definite pattern there.

PS. Take as long as you like with the reply, I won't be reading.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Well come on the Jem, tell us who it is. I mean, there I am , paying homage to your bum in my avi for near on 6 months and the only pm's we've exchanged are about clen dosage. I of course thought this would lead to full blown donkey sex and yet I don't even get a single flirting pm:cursing: :cursing:

Sorry Jem but it's not you, it's me, I'm not ready to settle down, it's over.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

This thread is getting good


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Archaic said:


> I think it was exuberantly obvious there was tongue in cheek humour in the post you quoted me.
> 
> Also, Archaic has many meanings, you narrow-mindedly chose one. Doesn't surprise me though, given your perceived approach/outlook on life/relationships in general. Haven't read many of your posts, but there is a definite pattern there.
> 
> PS. Take as long as you like with the reply, I won't be reading.


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: wtf are you rambling on about. Unsubstantiated waffle mate, just what this section is for :thumb:

If you post something as narrow minded as you did - then expect the same treatment in return. :thumbup1:

If you were gonna read this I would call you a **** but you're not going to read it - so I wont bother :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BillC said:


> Well come on the Jem, tell us who it is. I mean, there I am , paying homage to your bum in my avi for near on 6 months and the only pm's we've exchanged are about clen dosage. I of course thought this would lead to full blown donkey sex and yet I don't even get a single flirting pm:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Sorry Jem but it's not you, it's me, I'm not ready to settle down, it's over.


Shoot!  :whistling:  I was playing hard to get Bill ...seems I got a bit carried away and talked about erm training :cursing:

Has it been 6 months :lol: anniversary soon then...give it another 6 months darling - I can change :thumb:  :thumb: donkey sex is not out of the question [you bring the donkey though]


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

id like to point out that a donkey isnt just for sex, its for life. they have feelings you know.

carry on


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Jem said:


> LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: wtf are you rambling on about. Unsubstantiated waffle mate, just what this section is for :thumb:
> 
> If you post something as narrow minded as you did - then expect the same treatment in return. :thumbup1:
> 
> If you were gonna read this I would call you a **** but you're not going to read it - so I wont bother :tongue:


Of course I was going to read the reply, I only said otherwise for windup effect. 

PS. Some big words in that reply for a girly - well, One big word, but fair dues for putting it together sweetie... :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Calm yer pants people! :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Calm yer pants people! :thumb:


Doubt their pants are calm with all this pent up sexual tension:whistling:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

:rockon:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Archaic said:


> Of course I was going to read the reply, I only said otherwise for windup effect.
> 
> PS. Some big words in that reply for a girly - well, One big word, but fair dues for putting it together sweetie... :thumb:


Ooooh silly wabbit !

Why fankoo I tried ever soooo hard to make it very, very clever sounding - & it only took me 30 minutes to find that word in the thesaurus. I did good didn't I ?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Jem said:


> Ooooh silly wabbit !
> 
> Why fankoo I tried ever soooo hard to make it very, very clever sounding - & it only took me 30 minutes to find that word in the thesaurus. I did good didn't I ?


Would have liked to throw a post in before you replied and layed the smack down lol, but only just got back to the comp. I must confess that allot of the things I say in Gen Chat is light hearted banter. Am a bit of a wind-up merchant really, but the last thing I want to do is offend.

I forgive you 

Anyway, getting late now, got a 90 mile drive for family/Sunday dinner gathering thingy in the morning. Night night.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Just enjoy the extra [email protected]! Cause once shes finished it with this other guy itll be a once a year thing :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Archaic said:


> Would have liked to throw a post in before you replied and layed the smack down lol, but only just got back to the comp. I must confess that allot of the things I say in Gen Chat is light hearted banter. Am a bit of a wind-up merchant really, but the last thing I want to do is offend.
> 
> I forgive you
> 
> Anyway, getting late now, got a 90 mile drive for family/Sunday dinner gathering thingy in the morning. Night night.


 :lol: :lol: you forgive me:rolleyes: Well I must say, I was starting to worry .... :whistling:

Phrase it how you like, but - oh yes, you backed down

...how chivalrous :thumb: there's hope for you yet :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i like this thread now,

jem he called you a naughty name, a long naughty name


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

davetherave said:


> i like this thread now,
> 
> jem he called you a naughty name, a long naughty name


   sh!t stirrer :lol: :lol:

It was fun while it lasted but I am feeling just dandy today so no moody posts from me :thumb:

Then again....it could all change in a blink ....that's women for ya :tongue:


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

lol this thread is class. i know what to keep my eyes open for now not that i have any reason to suspect our lass.

ps jem you kick ass lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

hotchy said:


> Just enjoy the extra [email protected]! Cause once shes finished it with this other guy itll be a once a year thing :lol:


Ive read all this thread and most are thinking she getting nailed by another guy, has anyone ever thought that shes out sucking **** .

Man what would you do if she told you that shes just found out thats shes bi, but still loves you and wants to spend the rest of her life with you but having sex with women is a must.woul;d you be able to accept the cheating


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

cultivator said:


> Ive read all this thread and most are thinking she getting nailed by another guy, has anyone ever thought that shes out sucking **** .
> 
> Man what would you do if she told you that shes just found out thats shes bi, but still loves you and wants to spend the rest of her life with you but having sex with women is a must.woul;d you be able to accept the cheating


YES


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

So is she then or not?????

Its a month since the thead started so he must know one way or the other???

Not being nosey you understand:whistling:, just concerned for the guys welfare


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

spudsy said:


> So is she then or not?????
> 
> Its a month since the thead started so he must know one way or the other???
> 
> Not being nosey you understand:whistling:, just concerned for the guys welfare


Eric just made it up for a giggle...as you do :whistling:  :whistling: ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

so is she drinking from the furry cup?!?! **** this thread gets better


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> so is she drinking from the furry cup?!?! **** this thread gets better


 :confused1: you just made that up :lol: where did that come from ? :lol:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Tricky one...
> 
> Maybe you should just ask her, and ask her for complete honesty. Don't go in all guns blazing - might make the situation worse (if there even is a situation).
> 
> Could be a reasonable explanation...


HAHA... Don't ask her. And set your self up for a Trap, An argument where everything will be your fault.

Instead. Get a camera, and see where she goes on the weekend.

Or throw a concealed mini recorder in her hand bag.

Catch her and out the door she goes. If she end up clean, surprize her with a romantic night reminding her how much you appreciate her.

good luck


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lmao wouldn't recommend doing surveillance on your mrs tbh, stalker. Just ask her straight and if she acts funny, tries to laugh it off etc she probably is. Can't believe you haven't tried Uriels method yet tbh.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

just think eric....if she is gettin beefed by the boss...u can finally do a trannie or try it up the bum guilt free.....u know ya wanna


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jem said:


> :confused1: you just made that up :lol: where did that come from ? :lol:


 

hahah there was some sense from my drunken nonsense. cultivator suggested it wasnt some bloke his missus had done one with. i think :confused1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

cultivator said:


> Ive read all this thread and most are thinking she getting nailed by another guy, has anyone ever thought that shes out sucking **** .
> 
> Man what would you do if she told you that shes just found out thats shes bi, but still loves you and wants to spend the rest of her life with you but having sex with women is a must.woul;d you be able to accept the cheating


HELL YEAH!


----------



## felix1025 (Feb 12, 2010)

dude ask her like WRT said if you know her well then you'll know if shes bulls***ing you.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks like I can get some advice here on what could be a life changing decision.

I've suspected for some time now that my girlfriend has been having an affair. The usual signs. Phone rings, I answer, someone hangs up. She started going out 'with the girls' a lot recently although when I ask which girls it is always "Just some friends from work, you don't know them". I always look out for her taxi coming home but she always walks down the drive although I can hear a car setting off. As if she has got out of the car round the corner. Why? Is it not a taxi?

I once picked her mobile up just to see what time it was and she went berserk and screamed that I should never touch her phone again and why was I checking up on her.

Anyway, I have never approached the subject with my g/f. I think deep down I just didn't want to know the truth but last night she went out again and I decided to check on her. I decided I was going to hide behind my car which would give me a view of the whole street so I could see which car she gets out of. It was whilst crouched behind my car that I noticed rust around my rear wheel arch.

So, everyone, do you think I should I take it into a body repair shop or should I buy some stuff from Halfords and try to repair it myself?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lovin your work :laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

To be fair I bet she's been cocked by her boss more times than John Wayne's shotgun.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> To be fair I bet she's been cocked by her boss more times than John Wayne's shotgun.


and had a face like a painters radio.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

flanagan said:


> Looks like I can get some advice here on what could be a life changing decision.
> 
> I've suspected for some time now that my girlfriend has been having an affair. The usual signs. Phone rings, I answer, someone hangs up. She started going out 'with the girls' a lot recently although when I ask which girls it is always "Just some friends from work, you don't know them". I always look out for her taxi coming home but she always walks down the drive although I can hear a car setting off. As if she has got out of the car round the corner. Why? Is it not a taxi?
> 
> ...


LMFAO Classic - reps :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

flanagan said:


> Looks like I can get some advice here on what could be a life changing decision.
> 
> I've suspected for some time now that my girlfriend has been having an affair. The usual signs. Phone rings, I answer, someone hangs up. She started going out 'with the girls' a lot recently although when I ask which girls it is always "Just some friends from work, you don't know them". I always look out for her taxi coming home but she always walks down the drive although I can hear a car setting off. As if she has got out of the car round the corner. Why? Is it not a taxi?
> 
> ...


It's an old joke. Funny though. Here's the origional version, can't be ar$ed to type it out.


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

Think Id just let it runs its course , if theyre playing about behind your back , theyre not really worth knowing anyway and in the longrun they'l be doing you a favour, Ive had it done to me off my ex wife of 10years , that ended 10 years this Nov 2000 and an ex girflriend played behind my back with her ex boyfriend TWICE OVER I felt like a right clown..I look at them both now (my ex wife and ex girlfriend )and wonder what I ever saw in them both.

My current girlfriend is fit as **** and is 28 years old , im 44, she totally dotes on me, so you see , every cloud has a silver lining !

On another note , I had the pleasure of sleeping with my ex wife 2 years ago, when we split 10 years ago , I was 9stone 5lbs, now im slightly bigger and weigh just that little bit more, well for me.., her having an affair was the best thing to happen . I got my butt into gear hit the gym hard, then 8 years later, YES 8 YEARS...she wants to sleep with me ,so I thought ok then, AfterI said to her , "well Im not really sure if its for me,(cos your shti in the sack still) lets not tell the kids cos they wont understand !". Son of 18 and stepson of 20...right lol..anyway 2 days later she texts to say she doesnt think its best if we take it any further, she just agreed with what Id said 48hrs earlier , upperhand and all that springs to mind...oh dear..!

I think she just wanted to use my body , what an uneventfull 5 mins that was !


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

If she ends up 'just going to Blackpool again with the girls, it's another hen night', then I'd rethink.

Hire a van, throw all her sh!t in it and drop it off on her parents lawn. Jobs a good 'un


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll just leave this here...










Let you draw your own conclusions :whistling:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

flanagan said:


> Looks like I can get some advice here on what could be a life changing decision.
> 
> I've suspected for some time now that my girlfriend has been having an affair. The usual signs. Phone rings, I answer, someone hangs up. She started going out 'with the girls' a lot recently although when I ask which girls it is always "Just some friends from work, you don't know them". I always look out for her taxi coming home but she always walks down the drive although I can hear a car setting off. As if she has got out of the car round the corner. Why? Is it not a taxi?
> 
> ...


You bastard ! :cursing:

I Actually wasted 2 minutes of my life reading that **** ! ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

dudz said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically and to quote Snoop...bitches aint sh*t but hos and tricks. :tongue:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> You bastard ! :cursing:
> 
> I Actually wasted 2 minutes of my life reading that **** ! ! :lol: :lol:


2 mins ,you must be one thick fcuker .It should only take you 1 lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

well i haven't always been an angel, and when i was cheating, i was doing EXACTLY what your missus is, in regards to the phone.

hope you either find out it's nothing, or find out it is, and walk away.


----------



## Nikko1829 (Mar 24, 2010)

The Honey trap hey........... Thats my line of work........


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

just follow her one night.

then you'll know at least.


----------

